
Install EMACS 16.1 on Ubuntu - admintome
http://www.admintome.com/blog/install-emacs-16-1-on-ubuntu/
======
eesmith
I thought it was going to be some sort of archeology to show how systems have
changed since 16.1, so that the normal configure/make/make install from the
1990s needs some tweaking.

Instead, it's a typo. It does a download, configure, make, install using the
source for _26.1_ , not _16.1_. The typo of "16.1" instead of "26.1" occurs in
the title and in the text.

~~~
admintome
yeah i screwed up big time. no more posting in the middle of the night for me.
i appologize. i have removed the post and corrected everything.

